# Microsoft to improve efficiency of Indian Railways



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

> Centre for Railway Information Systems (CRIS), the umbrella organization for all computer activities on Indian Railways, along with Microsoft, has come out with a unique system for effectively monitoring the movement of trains operated by the Indian Railways.
> 
> Built on Windows Vista, the Control Office application (COA) will ensure that the 17 million passengers who travel by the Indian Railways every day and users of its freight services will get real time information on the exact location and arrival and departure times of all trains on their phones. “We have completed the integration of COA with our interactive voice response system and our website in the 26 control rooms it has been deployed so far,” said the spokesperson of CRIS.



Source: WinVistaClub via Time Of India


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 18, 2008)

Yea..more system crashes and more train delays..great news..Indian railways probably running on 512 mb ddr.. lol


----------



## casanova (Jul 18, 2008)

Great. Lage raho


----------



## mrbgupta (Jul 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> .Indian railways probably running on 512 mb ddr.. lol



For people like you railways means ticket counter! lol.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 18, 2008)

Arey ham keh raha hoon Ballmer bhaiya se ham baat kiya hun. Uu bilkul hamare jaise hai! tabhi na ham ee sab  kiya hai!

-- Laloo Bhaiya!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

I would love to see these features rolled out regardless of what the platform uses.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 18, 2008)

^+1


----------



## chesss (Jul 18, 2008)

> The application, developed with an investment of Rs 83 crore,


  What the phuck?? 
83 Crores for an application?? WOuld it include deployment/hardware  costs or only development of software


----------



## slugger (Jul 18, 2008)

well India wudnt b the first country whose railway is adopting Win for its operation

it is being used in faar more critical places [consequences unknown]

*Top Ten Worst Uses for Windows*


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

> What the phuck??
> 83 Crores for an application?? WOuld it include deployment/hardware costs or only development of software


Most companies quote software Applications charges from Analysis all the way too Implementation and Maintenance.


----------



## narangz (Jul 18, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Most companies quote software Applications charges from Analysis all the way too Implementation and Maintenance.



Exactly. Even if they used FOSS system the analysis, implementation & maintainance costs are quoted.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

lol...this is cracking me up


----------



## narangz (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ Dude tell Laloo about the cracks in the tracks


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

I knew you would post that


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

On a second thought, no, I think I should not break my 'resolution'

Deleted the post.


----------



## narangz (Jul 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> I knew you would post that



Who? Me? What? How? 

Err... Were you talking about Din uncle? He might have posted that LCD pic?


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

Not you, din had posted link to his post where he caught a LCD at the railway station suffering from a BSoD  He deleted his post now


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

@narangz

That was meant for me. You missed a post that I deleted so fast. Thought that may lead to another war, so deleted it.


----------



## narangz (Jul 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> Not you, din had posted link to his post where he caught a LCD at the railway station suffering from a BSoD  He deleted his post now



LOL! I edited my post as it came to my mind. Check out my post again


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

Offtopic :

LOL

You guys are faster than me


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 18, 2008)

Tell me when they are starting this service.... From tht day onwards i will go by road... even though the petrols are on the high... but i cannot risk my life yaar..


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ in that sense, your life is already in risk.. Every minute, every second. Unfortunately you know nothing about it..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 19, 2008)

lalu ji ko batao bhai


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 19, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> Tell me when they are starting this service.... From tht day onwards i will go by road... even though the petrols are on the high... but i cannot risk my life yaar..


Its not so unsafe, atleast windows better than a overworked drunk train driver


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 19, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> ^^ in that sense, your life is already in risk.. Every minute, every second. Unfortunately you know nothing about it..



Sounds like The Matrix

Was this the picture you wanted to share Din 

*img28.picoodle.com/img/img28/4/7/18/f_StartrekBSom_2610a28.gif

CONTROL ROOM BOOM


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 19, 2008)

"Real time info abt the arrival of trains", sounds excellent to me. Hope no more long waits at the stations.
Another step in the modernisation of Indian Railways.


----------



## x3060 (Jul 19, 2008)

whatever, lets hope for the best...i don't want to disturb the peaceful life prevaling in this thread now .


----------



## lywyre (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, guess the Railways have to upgrade their signals as well which includes a Blue one (signifying BSoD)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 19, 2008)

something is burning in Anti-MS camp it seems. The system is made in WPF & due to its per pixel refresh approach it is being used. We talked about it on May 10 here in MS office


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

din said:


> Offtopic :
> 
> LOL
> 
> You guys are faster than me


Of course the great green mod can see everything!

On topic, nice to see our Railways getting a facelift. I hope they do pay up the $100/year and put out an iPhone app for Goobi to use while travelling for those Mumbai meets.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats gud news... Thanks @imav for sharing.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 19, 2008)

@goobi, what if it turns out to be a java applet? 

Arun


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 19, 2008)

slugger said:


> *Top Ten Worst Uses for Windows*



Rightly said, it would just be better if windows stayed on the desktop and not for mission critical application, there might be a lot to fight about windows on the desktop space, but in a mission critical space windows has quite clearly proved to be $hit! No flamewars please, it's already proven by windows itself. You can argue about desktops like I said, but certainly not this space.

Suddenly I remember the incident about 'Windows sinking a US Navy ship' Self destruct to be more precise


----------



## iinfi (Jul 19, 2008)

worst possible thing that cud happen even b4 your journey began.

you hold a valid confirmed ticket booked from Railways ticket counter, and on the day of the journey you find 10 others for the same seat.
so is the case with every second passenger!! its a possibility, with some crooked agent or hacker hacking windows networks.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 19, 2008)

so how is it the fault of Windows if admin isn't updating windows or setting it properly? Internet in railway is always through secure channel. Internet is no longer secure & cost effective for such uses. I guess they will be using Intranet.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 22, 2008)

"Microsoft to improve efficiency of Indian Railways"

there are many things wrong in the above sentence


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 22, 2008)

More Train accidents, late trains , Invalid PNR no , Non availability of tickets , Always in Waiting list  , 

Microsoft rocks


----------

